# Ohhh Crap......INCOMING SHELL!!!



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

When I got home this afternoon all I could hear is a loud siren going off ........I was bewildered and confused due to the fact that I do not know what is going on.....It is not the Nuclear warning horn, for the nuke plant up the road and I do not know if there are any air attack warning sirens around me.....I walk into the house and my wife and children are huddled into a corner screaming for their lives. All I hear is I am scared daddy...someone said that we were going to get shelled. She points to the computer and all I see is Cigar live loaded up and a open private message on the screen. I do not even have the time to read the PM from *CTIICDA* before I jump into the corner with them and pull my bomb blanket over my head............As I sit and reasure them that it will be ok, I wait and can only imagine the devastation and ruins that we be my mail box and humidor when it hits. I do not know the size nor the type of warfare that was unleashed upon me. I do not remember filing an article declaring war so I come to the realization that this must be a stogieist attacking for no specific reason....I can only wait and see what is going to happen to me......what will become of me and my family.....only time will tell....maybe the attack will be off target...

More to come........

:baffled:

Pics are the before shots of my beloved small stash.......


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh noez!!!! I hope the kids are ok!!!

Nice Stash... and I don't think a half-full paintball pod is cigar related, but thats just me :


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Some serious destruction right there!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Whoa!!! The stash looks sweet!!! I am sure the family will understand...lol


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

The destruction has not hit yet......I am waiting for the incoming whistle from the BOMB!!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. your going to love the table torch. I have one and it is my favorite indoor lighter.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet looking cigars you have in your humidor...:dribble::dribble: 

Take cover and protect your wife and children!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bombs away!!!!!!!! The target may want to go ahead and evacuate! I do not think hiding in the corner will help much


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Duck and cover!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am building a bomb shelter in the foundation of the house right now...I have the bomb on track and id...I should have a good indication on when I will be blasted out of the house.

I guess it will not matter...I just got an indication of my devastation and destruction....

PMed to me from the MADD BOMBER:

UMMMMMM i dont know how to tell u but it wont fit in the mailbox I do not think! I do not even remember how many I sent....I just remember the way I packed them was in a bigger box than the average mailbox.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> The destruction has not hit yet......I am waiting for the incoming whistle from the BOMB!!!!!


Just remember, when the whistling stops is when you need to worry.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Noob on noob action!!!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Noob on noob action!!!!!


Thats hot stuff!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

crazy stuff there


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Just checks UPS and the bomb has hit snapperhead's house...when he gets home he shall have nothing left...on a good note he will have a cigar or two to smoke


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Booooooooooommmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Some I come home and I am sitting on the couch and hear a truck stop at the end of my driveway. I go to look out the window and see the UPS man with a box in his hands. I yell for the kids to go hide in the bomb shelter the whistling has stopped and I have a visual on the warhead. As I watch in slow motion has he passes the mailbox I realize that CIICDA was right, my mail box is safe....the house is in REAL danger. The box is big and scary. I scout out the bomb and tap it with a LONG stick to see if it will blow at the front door to reduce the damage to the inside of the House.....If only I could be so lucky.

I take the package inside and put it on the table and get my EOD kit from the kitchen (a sharp knife) and slit the top of the box open......the first thing I see is the note on top telling me my house has been hit and hit HARD!! I get a nice note and look in the box.....I dive deep into the sea of packing peanuts to bring up a buried treasure the likes I have never seen.

As I stare with disbelief I can only wonder.....WHO AUTHORIZED NUCLEAR WEAPONS......A 25MT warhead hit the center of my house...in it was some sticks that blew me away....

the warhead consisted of:
La Fuerza 601
Don Pepin Garcia (Cabnet Series)
CAO MX2
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur - #11 Maduro
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur - Dark Sumatra
Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur - Royal Sterling 
Rocky Patel - Decade
Rocky Patel - ITC 10th anniversary.
Nub - Connecticut
Nub - Cameroon (2)
Partagas 160
and many others.......

My house is in ruins along with my humidor.....I do not know where or how to start rebuilding but I will recover somehow....CIICDA you nuked me out of existence but since I have enough radiation from the navy I will come back somehow.....Next time I will think before I grab the bomb disarming tools and I will call an EXPERT....I will call the Columbia EOD team...(Yet to be assembled)

I look forward to coming down and smoking a couple with you. Till then be safe and talk to you soon.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Man whatta hit!


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

I spy nubs! Nice!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

glad u like them man...enjoy


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now thats some great stuff there!!!!Awesome hit hope you can recover ok!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

It will take some time.....CIICDA...you have been put up for a BOMBER AWARD....Extremely nice hit.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Those are some great sticks! I hope the rebuilding process goes smoothly.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Serves you right, a Newbie bombing BOTL's on 2 boards...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Now that a nice smack'n around! Put away the EOD kit and break out the 1ST AID Kit!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

sure looks like you got blow'd up real good... use the smoldering house to light one of those nice smokes


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am down but defiantly not out......I will be back up and bombing soon....but first I have to go enjoy a good smoke or two given to me by of CTIICID

I already have my next target picked out....I will make this one just for him


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Dude.......nice hit - I'm sure that humi is nice and happy!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Dam!!! That was big tactical nuke...and seems as if the radiation is going to spread....Very nice hit...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

thank you was first bombing and looks like it was a success...


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's a beautiful Hit Charles. WTG!!*


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that louds siren you heard was aunt bunny backing up !!!!!...


----------

